# شرح كورس CCNA 802-640 وبالعربى



## mph_2010 (16 أبريل 2011)

سيتم تقسيم المنهج إلى خمس أجزاء
الجزء الأول : أساسيات (ماهى الـ  Network Devices – أنواع الكابلات – الـ Topologies – الـ OSI Layers – الـ  TCP/IP Layers – الـ MAC Address – الـ IP Address  - الـ Subnetting )
الجزء الثانى : عن الراوتر (أهم الأوامر – الـ Basic Configurations )
الجزء الثالث :  الـ Routing Protocols 
الجزء الرابع:  الـ Switching
الجزء الخامس: مواضيع متفرقه ( Access List – الـ Wan Technology -  الـ NAT وهكذا)

01- Introduction to Networks
[flash(425,350)]http://www.youtube.com/v/PEKIPmf0Bxs[/flash]
[flash(425,350)]http://www.youtube.com/v/Rz2egi5d_nQ[/flash]
[flash(425,350)]http://www.youtube.com/v/AZYfNsmlgac[/flash]
[flash(425,350)]http://www.youtube.com/v/pI-dG7BXSlk[/flash]
[flash(425,350)]http://www.youtube.com/v/mlxh0ZH3sJk[/flash]



وهنا نفس الشرح موجود فى فايل واحد على الينك التالى
http://www.mediafire.com/?uzebyrk9uoqcobi
وهنا الشرح على شكل كتاب pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/?s83vlxe2r9j82l9


02- OSI Layers
[flash(425,350)]http://www.youtube.com/v/rWcM1xmUF9o[/flash]
[flash(425,350)]http://www.youtube.com/v/G_m1CSZf8dY[/flash]
[flash(425,350)]http://www.youtube.com/v/fZ2pIXSfGkQ[/flash]
[flash(425,350)]http://www.youtube.com/v/CMnNZ2QXNyQ[/flash]
[flash(425,350)]http://www.youtube.com/v/c1meaxR0wv4[/flash]
[flash(425,350)]http://www.youtube.com/v/oryAVCRSIlQ[/flash]


----------



## maged mall (1 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## النهيسى (1 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جدا لتعبك​


----------



## ROWIS (1 سبتمبر 2011)

*ياريت المشرف يعمل ادراج للفيديوهات في الموضوع مباشرة علشان نتفرج عليها هنا
وشكراً علي الكورس الجميل يا غالي*


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (3 سبتمبر 2011)

جارى التحميل والف شكر على هذا المجهود . وربنا يباركلك معلومات جديدة !!!


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (11 نوفمبر 2011)

ســـيف الاسـلام قال:


> شكراااااااااااا



نورتنا بتواجدك فى موضوعى شكراً اخى






[/url][/IMG]


----------

